# CritterCare reminder - seen this?



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

I just found this in the newest PetSmart ad:
http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.j ... Id=3306261

It's an electronic reminder, to help kids remember how to care for their small pets. I thought this was really clever, but I worry it would encourage kids to do "just enough". And what if the parents don't monitor them anymore because the electronic gadget is doing it?

Thoughts?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Looks like another gadget for parents who don't have the time to be parents.


----------

